# Lunch  @ Jim n Nicks 9/20



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2016)

Tomorrow 9/20

11:30 am
Jim n Nicks BBQ
1103 Old Peachtree Rd NW, 
Lawrenceville, GA 30043

Ignore all of the filler posts. Bunch of hi-jacking trolls.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2016)

Never been there.   Might go off my diet to try it one Saturday.   Not eating no pile a dawg left though


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2016)

I'd meet you over there. It's good eating.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Never been there.   Might go off my diet to try it one Saturday.   Not eating no pile a dawg left though





brownceluse said:


> I'd meet you over there. It's good eating.



That Dawg Pile is a plate full of fine grub 

Y'all name the day, we'll make it happen.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That Dawg Pile is a plate full of fine grub
> 
> Y'all name the day, we'll make it happen.



I could slide over there on a weekend. It better happen sooner rather then later! The leaves are starting to turn. Deer hunting is underway and trips to the coast are about to come more frequent!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I could slide over there on a weekend. It better happen sooner rather then later! The leaves are starting to turn. Deer hunting is underway and trips to the coast are about to come more frequent!



How about this Saturday morning? 
Time?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How about this Saturday morning?
> Time?



I could do next Saturday the 24th. We are either going camping at Tugalo or driving up to Cherokee and jumping on the Blue Ridge Parkway this weekend. 

Monroe is about a 45 minute drive for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I could do next Saturday the 24th. We are either going camping at Tugalo or driving up to Cherokee and jumping on the Blue Ridge Parkway this weekend.
> 
> Monroe is about a 45 minute drive for me.



Alright Alice (it's too early for leaf viewing in N. Ga)

Let's do the 24th. 

Time?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Alright Alice (it's too early for leaf viewing in N. Ga)
> 
> Let's do the 24th.
> 
> Time?



Not going to leaf peep.. I just like hanging out in the mountains and October is already FULL!

8 or 9 is good with me. Let's see who else we can get in on this.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2016)

I'll be there. Yall bump this page Friday so I don't forget.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not going to leaf peep.. I just like hanging out in the mountains and October is already FULL!
> 
> 8 or 9 is good with me. Let's see who else we can get in on this.



Let's do 8 then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Just edited the thread title to include the date and time. Now we gotta figure a way to get some of these other degen.......errr..........fine sports fans to join us.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 13, 2016)

Little far for breakfast.  I am headed to the coast to work on another storage building so that hopefully can get going on enlarging the existing house.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just edited the thread title to include the date and time. Now we gotta figure a way to get some of these other degen.......errr..........fine sports fans to join us.



Good luck! Maybe we could get a couple of the Vols to join us..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Little far for breakfast.  I am headed to the coast to work on another storage building so that hopefully can get going on enlarging the existing house.


Why you need a bigger house?


Browning Slayer said:


> Good luck! Maybe we could get a couple of the Vols to join us..


I don't think they serve Tang or Fanta orange there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think they serve Tang or Fanta orange there.





Wouldn't matter none.. Not sure they accept EBT cards either..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wouldn't matter none.. Not sure they accept EBT cards either..



That's enough out of you. Hot coffee out your nose is not pleasant...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's enough out of you. Hot coffee out your nose is not pleasant...



Ok... I'll be nice..

For any Vol that can't afford breakfast, I will buy it for you if you show up! 

But no ordering extra plates to go! I don't need to be feeding all of the baby momma's you guys have.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ok... I'll be nice..
> 
> For any Vol that can't afford breakfast, I will buy it for you if you show up!
> 
> But no ordering extra plates to go! I don't need to be feeding all of the baby momma's you guys have.



I'm not sure Vol's are even allowed in that place. I vaguely remember seeing a sign on the door that said; No Shirt, No Shoes, No Service.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not sure Vol's are even allowed in that place. I vaguely remember seeing a sign on the door that said; No Shirt, No Shoes, No Service.



So now your asking me to clothe these dang hillbillies... I pay enough taxes that go straight into their pockets.. I saw a girl at Kroger last weekend wearing a Vol shirt, baby under one arm and a toddler in the buggy paying with an EBT card. There were something like 20 2 liter bottles of pepsi on the belt..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not sure Vol's are even allowed in that place. I vaguely remember seeing a sign on the door that said; No Shirt, No Shoes, No Service.



Probably a "No Animals Allowed" sticker too..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Probably a "No Animals Allowed" sticker too..



Naw, they appreciate anything with an IQ above 1


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 13, 2016)

I'd love to join in, but I am running the Savage Race in Dallas that morning. I think it's a great idea, though.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2016)

Too far for breakfast 2 and a half hours.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Too far for breakfast 2 and a half hours.



I'll throw you a $20 for gas..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't get up at 5am unless im loading the boat and heading to Guntersville haha. Yall get closer next time and ill join yuns.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll throw you a $20 for gas..



Or pay for a bus ticket..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> I'd love to join in, but I am running the Savage Race in Dallas that morning. I think it's a great idea, though.



I ran the spring race a few years ago. Is it at that horse farm same place they usually have it? Have you ran one before?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I ran the spring race a few years ago. Is it at that horse farm same place they usually have it? Have you ran one before?



Stay on topic Vol! 

This is a breakfast thread!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Stay on topic Vol!
> 
> This is a breakfast thread!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


>



And I even offered to buy you a bus ticket! How rude!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you need a bigger house?



Because it is only 600 sqft now.  A bit tight.  When I finish, it will be about 1300 sqft, still tight, but ok.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2016)

I would love to be there, but it is a little to far for me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 13, 2016)

8 am is right when the deer are walking through the woods...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 13, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> 8 am is right when the deer are walking through the woods...



Moonrise on the 24th is at 5:54 am. You will have missed the walkin by 8 am. Might as well come get some grub.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Moonrise on the 24th is at 5:54 am. You will have missed the walkin by 8 am. Might as well come get some grub.







They got a lot of stuff better'n popcorn for brakefuss


----------



## riprap (Sep 13, 2016)

They won't let me back in Walton Co. I done enough damage at the QT in Loganville the past couple of days.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> They got a lot of stuff better'n popcorn for brakefuss



You joining us bro!! Please bring the Mrs!!!!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 16, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I ran the spring race a few years ago. Is it at that horse farm same place they usually have it? Have you ran one before?



Yeah it's the same place.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I ran the spring race a few years ago. Is it at that horse farm same place they usually have it? Have you ran one before?





joepuppy said:


> Yeah it's the same place.




Please stay on topic or I'll be forced to report it.. Can't one thread stay "On topic"??


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Please stay on topic or I'll be forced to report it.. Can't one thread stay "On topic"??



My bad. Forgot who I was dealing with. On another note, getting reported would make me a Vol thug. Seriously, I hate I'm gonna miss seeing the REAL slayer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2016)

Dangit boys. I just remembered my boy has a 5k to run on that morning for the Grant William Terrell Foundation. 

Two things; #1 - No way he is missing the opportunity to help that abundantly worthy cause.

#2 - Since he got screwed by his XC Coach last fall at the State Championships and quit, this is the first time he has said yes to running in any shape form or fashion again. No way I'm not letting him do this.

Sorry boys, we'll catch up later.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 16, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> My bad. Forgot who I was dealing with. On another note, getting reported would make me a Vol thug. Seriously, I hate I'm gonna miss seeing the REAL slayer.



Yeah we can take the discussion to the 10rc thread. We don't need to associate with him anymore anyhow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yeah we can take the discussion to the 10rc thread. We don't need to associate with him anymore anyhow.



Why are you Vol idjits trolling a breakfast thread?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why are you Vol idjits trolling a breakfast thread?



Cause they like to make up their own rules and expect everyone else to abide by them while they do what they want.. 

Then the "real" sensitive types run and tell mom that Slayer is making fun of Vols again..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit boys. I just remembered my boy has a 5k to run on that morning for the Grant William Terrell Foundation.
> 
> Two things; #1 - No way he is missing the opportunity to help that abundantly worthy cause.
> 
> ...



Let's make it a lunch get together!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cause they like to make up their own rules and expect everyone else to abide by them while they do what they want..
> 
> Then the "real" sensitive types run and tell mom that Slayer is making fun of Vols again..


You callin KyDawg a mom? 


Browning Slayer said:


> Let's make it a lunch get together!


Let me wrap up this week and we'll figure something out next week.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You callin KyDawg a mom?
> 
> Let me wrap up this week and we'll figure something out next week.



Heck no! Charlie hates the Vols almost as much as I do!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2016)

Camptons for lunch one day during the week and I can get another forum Bammer to join us. Everyday but Monday that is because they're closed.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 16, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Camptons for lunch one day during the week and I can get another forum Bammer to join us. Everyday but Monday that is because they're closed.


 Don't be so sure about another Bammer.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 16, 2016)

riprap said:


> They won't let me back in Walton Co. I done enough damage at the QT in Loganville the past couple of days.


 You the one digging out front of QT?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2016)

00Beau said:


> You the one digging out front of QT?



roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

i will be in atl for the 29 th.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i will be in atl for the 29 th.



You willing to drive into Gwinnett for lunch?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

yeah. i can met you thugs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You willing to drive into Gwinnett for lunch?



Wait, we changing the lunch date again? or are we doing two lunches in a row.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait, we changing the lunch date again? or are we doing two lunches in a row.



I'll meet my boy! You only eat once a week?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll meet my boy! You only eat once a week?



You can tell when you see me too. I look like a white Somali.........


----------



## riprap (Sep 17, 2016)

00Beau said:


> You the one digging out front of QT?



No I cut the concrete so they could. They have hit rock putting in a diesel tank.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2016)

Any of you window lickers figure out where we're eatin lunch tomorrow? I'm stinkin hongry.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any of you window lickers figure out where we're eatin lunch tomorrow? I'm stinkin hongry.



Just tell me when and where..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just tell me when and where..


11:30 am tomorrow
Jim n Nicks BBQ
1103 Old Peachtree Rd NW, 
Lawrenceville, GA 30043


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 11:30 am tomorrow
> Jim n Nicks BBQ
> 1103 Old Peachtree Rd NW,
> Lawrenceville, GA 30043



Sounds good with me!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 19, 2016)

I can't make it .......


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm a definite maybe. If I can, I will.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I'm a definite maybe. If I can, I will.



They have a tasty South Carolina Q sammich. Jis Sayin Dawg.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They have a tasty South Carolina Q sammich. Jis Sayin Dawg.



Tomorrow is absolutely, positively pull the trigger day on group health insurance renewal and I have to be present and accounted for to make the call. No telling what time tomorrow the final numbers come in but since I want to be there with ya'll the numbers will probably come in around noon.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They have a tasty South Carolina Q sammich. Jis Sayin Dawg.



Do what to who?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2016)

I'll try and make it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 19, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Do what to who?


Jim n Nicks doesn't start with an 'A', monon.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 19, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jim n Nicks doesn't start with an 'A', monon.



Thought I was early.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2016)

TTT for any of you slackers! Elfiii is buying so bring your appetites!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2016)

See you boys then.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2016)

I'll be there


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I'll be there


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2016)

post pix if theres a fight. heard rumors about charlie showing up. yall be careful.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> post pix if theres a fight. heard rumors about charlie showing up. yall be careful.



No Vols were invited!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 20, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Tomorrow is absolutely, positively pull the trigger day on group health insurance renewal and I have to be present and accounted for to make the call. No telling what time tomorrow the final numbers come in but since I want to be there with ya'll the numbers will probably come in around noon.



LOL I hear you. Getting ready for our renewal for our employees in October and it seems every year it goes up 10-20%. We are a small business with about 70 employees but we provide insurance at 60%me/40%employee, so its a major hit to the bottom line. That has been the case even before Obamacare. It is worse now.

Anyway, would love to meet some of you wackos over some good bbq but never up that way. Maybe sometime during hunting season, when I'm up in Dooly county, we could set up a lunch somewhere convenient on I75? I know, some of yall wouldn't eat with a Buckeye in your own town, much less drive any distance!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No Vols were invited!



Love your avatar!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> LOL I hear you. Getting ready for our renewal for our employees in October and it seems every year it goes up 10-20%. We are a small business with about 70 employees but we provide insurance at 60%me/40%employee, so its a major hit to the bottom line. That has been the case even before Obamacare. It is worse now.
> 
> Anyway, would love to meet some of you wackos over some good bbq but never up that way. Maybe sometime during hunting season, when I'm up in Dooly county, we could set up a lunch somewhere convenient on I75? I know, some of yall wouldn't eat with a Buckeye in your own town, much less drive any distance!!!



I'll buy your lunch for some fishing....


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 20, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I'll buy your lunch for some fishing....



You got a deal!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2016)

You ladies missed a good lunch! Good folks, good Vol bashing and the best part, Jeff picked up the tab! Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2016)

It was good stuff and we talked trash about everybody that wasn't there. Never expected that Brownceluse fella to be a 4 ft nothing midget though. Thanks for picking up the tab midget.


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2016)

I hope y'all checked the pulled pork for plastic wrap.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> LOL I hear you. Getting ready for our renewal for our employees in October and it seems every year it goes up 10-20%. We are a small business with about 70 employees but we provide insurance at 60%me/40%employee, so its a major hit to the bottom line. That has been the case even before Obamacare. It is worse now.
> 
> Anyway, would love to meet some of you wackos over some good bbq but never up that way. Maybe sometime during hunting season, when I'm up in Dooly county, we could set up a lunch somewhere convenient on I75? I know, some of yall wouldn't eat with a Buckeye in your own town, much less drive any distance!!!



We would drive plenty of distance! Far enough to meet you.. Hog tie you, throw in the truck and transport the Yankee back to Ohio and drop you off on the State line!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> We would drive plenty of distance! Far enough to meet you.. Hog tie you, throw in the truck and transport the Yankee back to Ohio and drop you off on the State line!



As long as hunting season is in, I'm good with that!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> As long as hunting season is in, I'm good with that!!!



If hunting season is in I'm holding you at gunpoint until I can shoot one of those Ohio Giants!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was good stuff and we talked trash about everybody that wasn't there. Never expected that Brownceluse fella to be a 4 ft nothing midget though. Thanks for picking up the tab midget.



I'm not sure if you call 300lbs plus and 4ft nothing. I could take him!! Just trip the little guy and give him a push. He would be calling for mommy! 

I think he was intimidated by us Hugh! I think that's why he bought our lunch!

Thanks again Jeff, I'll pick yours up next time!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2016)

Anytime gentlemen. I prefer to be called a little person. Please stop with the midget stuff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Anytime gentlemen. I prefer to be called a little person. Please stop with the midget stuff.



Do you have a twin sister?   Fuzzy is on the prowl.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you have a twin sister?   Fuzzy is on the prowl.



She's my 3rd cousin.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Anytime gentlemen. I prefer to be called a little person. Please stop with the midget stuff.



That was Hugh! Beat him up... I just said you were short and 300+..


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2016)

Just like yall to do something and not give me enough time to get there.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Just like yall to do something and not give me enough time to get there.



You wouldn't have liked it Charlie.... The place was full of Bamma fans if you would have come I'm sure the law would have been called.....


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Just like yall to do something and not give me enough time to get there.



The last time you ate at a bbq place up there you were treated like royalty. Fans waving. They had a good bit of bama stuff in there too. I wonder why it burned down shortly after that...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Anytime gentlemen. I prefer to be called a little person. Please stop with the midget stuff.



No problem Weeble, I'll see you tueday at the bait shack. I'm sure they'll have a stool you can use to reach the sushi.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 20, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> You wouldn't have liked it Charlie.... The place was full of Bamma fans if you would have come I'm sure the law would have been called.....



What is it with you fluffy boys always whining about stuff?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No problem Weeble, I'll see you tueday at the bait shack. I'm sure they'll have a stool you can use to reach the sushi.



Mmm me likes fish bait "raw" of course....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What is it with you fluffy boys always whining about stuff?



Mods please see this personal attack.... Wait, Charlie your mod give him an infraction.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Mmm me likes fish bait "raw" of course....
> 
> 
> 
> Mods please see this personal attack.... Wait, Charlie your mod give him an infraction.....



Charlie.. Forgive Jeff... He doesn't want Hugh to get an infraction. If Jeff meets us next week, I'll make sure the little guy gets at least 1 shot in at Hugh.. I bet the little one will only need 1 shot if I bring him a stool... 

Granted, after I bring the stool, I'm stepping back about a yard!!

I'm not shaking his hand if he wins.. I heard how how he treats folks at the Dollar store....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2016)

Sounds like I missed a goot one.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2016)

At least they didn't draw my face on a paper plate and post it like they did one time before.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> You got a deal!!!



come up on the 29th and i will buy yall lunch and teach yall how to fish


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2016)

It was a real plate and here is the proof.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6913399&postcount=212


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2016)

That was some good eatn


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> come up on the 29th and i will buy yall lunch and teach yall how to fish


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> come up on the 29th and i will buy yall lunch and teach yall how to fish



I'm ordering steak!


----------

